# Protein Shake



## jw (Jan 28, 2022)

Made a rash decision, greased a muffin pan with olive oil, and cracked a few eggs, some cheese, and black pepper. Baked some bacon separately. Muffin eggs in oven @375 for 11-12 minutes and out came this protein shake. Was not disappointed.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 28, 2022)

[muttering to self] Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's bacon.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Zach (Jan 28, 2022)

I love the New Covenant...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Edward (Jan 28, 2022)

Looks like a lot of the flavor of the bacon is going to run down into the pan. If you put it in a frying pan it cooks in the flavor.


----------



## jw (Jan 28, 2022)

Edward said:


> Looks like a lot of the flavor of the bacon is going to run down into the pan. If you put it in a frying pan it cooks in the flavor.


Of course, if bacon was my primary feature. But that was not the method or focus for this one. Still plenty of flavor from the bacon, while not masking egg, pepper, and cheese. I ain’t a spring chicken.


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Jan 28, 2022)

That looks very good. I will surely have to try this. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Jan 28, 2022)

Heads up. 10 minutes may be a better pull time depending on how runny one wants his yolk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 28, 2022)

When I saw the title of this thread and that it was posted by you… I just knew it was going to include a bunch of meat. Where I was wrong, however, was that I imagined that perhaps you had blended it all together - like a shake.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jw (Jan 28, 2022)

SolaScriptura said:


> When I saw the title of this thread and that it was posted by you… I just knew it was going to include a bunch of meat. Where I was wrong, however, was that I imagined that perhaps you had blended it all together - like a shake.


Disgusting! I would never detexturize such goodness like that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Jan 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 28, 2022)

jw said:


> Disgusting! I would never detexturize such goodness like that!


Trust me… I was relieved to learn you hadn’t!

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Berean (Jan 28, 2022)

jw said:


> Disgusting! I would never detexturize such goodness like that!



Cue the 'How hotdogs are made' video at YouTube. Meat slime in casings.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Taylor (Jan 28, 2022)

Is this enormous protein intake what gave you the strength to bend the hammer in your profile picture?


----------



## jw (Jan 28, 2022)

Taylor said:


> Is this enormous protein intake what gave you the strength to bend the hammer in your profile picture?


Nah. That was me building a deck and using an inferior hammer.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 28, 2022)

With all the protein why aren't you in the gym right now deadlifting to the glory of God?


----------



## jw (Jan 28, 2022)

Pergamum said:


> With all the protein why aren't you in the gym right now deadlifting to the glory of God?


Who says I haven’t been? Plan to order a hex bar and some bumper plates for home soon, as is. Gym is now an hour away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 28, 2022)

jw said:


> Who says I haven’t been? Plan to order a hex ba and some bumper plates for home soon, as is. Gym is now an hour away.


wooohooohoo!!!! Gym is therapy. It keeps the good chemicals flowing. A good pump increases blood to the brain..the only time I can understand John Owen.

Reactions: Amen 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jw (Jan 28, 2022)

It is good for me. My joints could use some work, though. Deads are my favorite.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Jan 28, 2022)

Taylor said:


> Is this enormous protein intake what gave you the strength to bend the hammer in your profile picture?


A hammer?! I need better glasses. I thought you were playing the saxophone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Edward (Jan 28, 2022)

Have you considered a ja-lap-in-oo slice on top of the egg? (For the folks that don't understand HAL-a PEEEEN-yoe. )

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## jw (Jan 28, 2022)

Edward said:


> Have you considered a ja-lap-in-oo slice on top of the egg? (For the folks that don't understand HAL-a PEEEEN-yoe. )


Yah. None at home.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 28, 2022)

jw said:


> Yah. None at home.


I keep telling you, you need to come to our house. I still have three quart jars of them. Hotter than grocery store varieties too.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## jw (Jan 29, 2022)

Pergamum said:


> wooohooohoo!!!! Gym is therapy. It keeps the good chemicals flowing. A good pump increases blood to the brain..the only time I can understand John Owen.


No hex bar yet, but I did find a great deal on these today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Jan 29, 2022)

My wonderful wife tried out this recipe this morning. It was delicious. Based on your original picture it looks like some differences were she used turkey bacon and scrambled the eggs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jw (Jan 29, 2022)

retroGRAD3 said:


> My wonderful wife tried out this recipe this morning. It was delicious. Based on your original picture it looks like some differences were she used turkey bacon and scrambled the eggs
> 
> View attachment 8885View attachment 8886


Nice!


----------

